# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Báo cáo các bác là em ra Hà lội mấy hôm!

## CKD

Báo cáo các bác!
Là tuần tới, có thể chiều tối t2 tới em sẽ có mặt ở Hà Lội.
Lịch trình ban ngày có thể em sẽ thăm xưởng của cụ Luyến và cụ Tuấn. Buổi tối thì em chưa biết làm gì. Thời gian thế nào thì phó mặt cho 2 cụ ấy quyết giúp rồi ạ.

Em thì ở đến 10/6 thì quay về. Nhưng 8-9/6 thì.. em bận mất rồi.

Hẹn các bác ngoài ấy nhé, thời gan cụ thể các bác liên hệ cụ Luyến hoặc Tuấn hoặc các cụ ấy vào đây chốt chương trình ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Nhớ mang theo cái tủ lạnh

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## itanium7000

Vậy bác Tuấn với bác Luyến thông báo thời gian và địa điểm cho các anh em HN tiếp đón bác CKD với nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

HN mùa nóng uống hơi ngon  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Bác CKD đi ngoài ấy điều tra giúp em vụ này với:

----------


## Tuấn

Hi, vậy là chiều thứ 2 về đến HN không muộn thì dừng chân ở khu Mỹ đình, alo các cụ quanh đấy làm quại bia cho đỡ nóng cái đã nhỉ  :Smile: 

Tiếp theo thì ban ngày nóng lắm, cụ nên đi với em xuống hà nam, chém gió với cụ Luyến, để em đào tạo cụ chút về vận hành máy plasma, cách cài công tắc hành trình .... hoặc một số nút trên mach3 mà cụ còn chưa biết ... hì  :Smile:  Buổi chiều thì bia, bia, bia ợ. Các em xinh tươi thì có cụ Biết tuốt roài, mạnh hơn thì có cụ Phương mại dâm ( phươngmd) ....

Cả một dãy dài các ae từ Hà nam xuống Hà nội, sang Vĩnh phúc, ngược lên Bình đà..... tùy tềnh hềnh mà tính tiếp, cụ nhỉ  :Smile: 

À còn lịch rửa một cơ số các con máy cờ nờ cờ nữa chứ ... chít lão CKD roài  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

các bác chọn địa điểm đi ngày mai khoảng 5-6h chiều là lão CKD ra đến HN roài ạ. ngu ý của em là chiến luôn ko để cho lão ấy nghỉ ngơi gì hết các bác thấy thế nào ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mactech

Em tham gia với ợ. nhưng mà có tính giờ trễ máy bay chưa ạ(nếu có). Chứ ngồi hoài chờ nhân vật chính lại lâu à.

----------


## mactech

em bổ xung là ngồi uống hoài, tí nữa bác CKD đến lại không cho mình nghỉ ngơi ý chớ

----------


## biết tuốt

tối thứ 2 lão ý mới đến thì chắc chiều hoặc tối thứ 3 đê các bác nhễ , nóng như này 1 là vào hô teo 2 là cho vào siêu thị điện máy 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Hị hị!
Lịch bay là 14h55 các bác ạ. Nếu nó không delay thì chắc 17h là em đang tiến về Hà Lội.

Em uống bia đen.. nên các bác không cần lo lắng cho em quá thế ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

khi nào cụ chuẩn bị lên may bay thì alo cho bác luyến or bác tuấn nhé. để ae bt đường chuẩn bị nhá cụ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Himd

bia đen  goldmait   số 2 lê đức thọ    

mình có thẻ giảm giá bia 35%

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến, mactech

----------


## phuongmd

> Hi, vậy là chiều thứ 2 về đến HN không muộn thì dừng chân ở khu Mỹ đình, alo các cụ quanh đấy làm quại bia cho đỡ nóng cái đã nhỉ 
> 
> Tiếp theo thì ban ngày nóng lắm, cụ nên đi với em xuống hà nam, chém gió với cụ Luyến, để em đào tạo cụ chút về vận hành máy plasma, cách cài công tắc hành trình .... hoặc một số nút trên mach3 mà cụ còn chưa biết ... hì  Buổi chiều thì bia, bia, bia ợ. Các em xinh tươi thì có cụ Biết tuốt roài, mạnh hơn thì có cụ Phương mại dâm ( phươngmd) ....
> 
> Cả một dãy dài các ae từ Hà nam xuống Hà nội, sang Vĩnh phúc, ngược lên Bình đà..... tùy tềnh hềnh mà tính tiếp, cụ nhỉ 
> 
> À còn lịch rửa một cơ số các con máy cờ nờ cờ nữa chứ ... chít lão CKD roài


Do Tý hói đã đóng cửa 
Em đề nghị tổ chức ở nhà hàng Trung Dũng
Địa chỉ
46 trần quốc hoàn
- cách nhà anh tcm, biết tuốt 2km
- cách nhà em 1.5km
- cách nhà anh huyền béo 5 phút chim đi bộ
và một số ae nữa. 
Có được không ah? Ae cho ý kiến nhé.

----------


## biết tuốt

em thấy chỗ bác phương đưa ra là hợp lý , không phải vì gần hay xa chỗ bọn em ,mà vì từ nội bài về ngay khu này là gần nhất và tiện nhất cho các bác khác nữa , chưa biết ckd ra có đi việc gì vào nội thanh không chứ , dừng tạm làm ly coca ở đây là hợp
nếu không delay thì đến ha noi tầm 5h là giờ cao điểm , tắc đường nếu đi vào nội thành , chỗ mỹ đình là vành đai nên còn thoáng , cũng tiện cho bác tuấn , luyến đi từ phía thường tín lên

----------


## CKD

Cụ Luyến và cụ Tuấn đi đón em, theo chương trình là vậy.
Ngày 6-7/6 là em sẽ đi thăm xưởng bác Luyến & Tuấn, có thể thêm vài điểm nữa tuỳ theo khã năng di chuyển. Nên việc ở đâu thì đơn giản thôi, thuận tiện nhất cho việc di chuyển là ok.
Tối 7/6 thì có đồng nghiệp e ra, nên chưa xác định chổ ngủ. Tối ấy thì bia đen coca ok, chứ bia có men thì em xin. Vì sáng 8/6 em có việc.

Vậy các bác thu xếp giúp em sao cho thuận tiện mọi người nhất là ok, em thì gió thổi hướng nào em nghiên theo hướng đó thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy nếu không delay thì mình chốt chiều mai, thứ 2 chỗ bác Phương đưa nhé. Cụ tỉ giờ thì chiều mai chốt lại cho chắc ạ

----------


## Tuấn

> Vậy nếu không delay thì mình chốt chiều mai, thứ 2 chỗ bác Phương đưa nhé. Cụ tỉ giờ thì chiều mai chốt lại cho chắc ạ


Kiểu này không ổn, nhiều cụ ở xa mà chốt kiểu này thì khó tham gia rùi.

Thôi em đổi lịch lại tẹo cho nó chắc ăn ợ : Mời các cụ, các mợ chiều thứ 3 lúc 6h tụ tập bia bọt ở quán bia cụ Phưongmd post lên, làm vại bia đón lão yêu tinh râu xồm CKD cho nó vui nhóe

----------


## CKD

Các cụ cập nhật nhé.
Em check in rồi, chờ đến giờ là Go. Mà nãy giờ nó thông báo delay 2 chuyến rồi.

----------


## CKD

Chiều nay chốt lịch như đề xuất của bác Tuấn nhá các bác. 18h chiều nay ạ.

Lịch trình hôm nay em sẽ đi với bác Tuấn, ghé qua xưởng  cụ Luyến rồi xưởng bác Tuấn. Chiều quay về ghé điểm hẹn.
Mục đích là phỏng vấn xin việc xem có được nhận vào làm cu ly hay không. Hy vọng là tìm được chổ có việc nhẹ lương cao.

Thanks all!

----------


## Luyến

Check in

----------


## CKD

Đông và vui.
Cám ơn các bác đã tham gia

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Sao ít hình thế?

----------


## anhcos

Chưa gặp bao giờ nhưng vẫn nhận ra bác hói và Luyến.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Em buồn quá các bác ạ. Sáng nay đi đường em nhòm trời nhòm đất rồi bẩu với các cụ đi cùng là khoảng 3h30 chiều sẽ mưa, thế mà mãi đến 3h35 ông trời mới mưa các bác ạ, lúc sau em thò tay ra hứng mưa rồi alo cho cụ Tcm là khoảng 5h nó mới tạnh. Buồn ơi là buồn mãi đến 5h 5 phút nó mới tạnh hẳn có chết không chứ. 

Chẳng hiểu sao dạo này em dự báo mưa nó lại sai số lớn đến như vậy nữa. Thôi, từ giờ em chả đoán giờ mưa nữa đâu, sai số thế.... ngại chết đi được

----------


## thucncvt

Em vừa vè đến nhà đưa ít ảnh cho nóng hổi

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Diyodira, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến, tcm

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các bác, hôm qua sau khi no & say thì quỹ ăn nhậu vẫn còn *310K*.
Em đang cất đấy để nếu tranh thủ off tiếp thì góp vào. Nếu không tranh thủ thời gian được em xin cho nó vào quỹ diễn đàn ạ.

Đây là off hiêp 1 tại nhà cụ Luyến, tiếc là cái phone cùi chỉ... chụp được bao người. Thiếu mất bác chủ nhà.


Đây là off hiệp 2 tại nhà người ta, đông và vui... các bác tham gia nhiệt tình quá  :Smile: 


Mấy anh em hôm nay tỉnh rồi update hình ảnh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Chưa gặp bao giờ nhưng vẫn nhận ra bác hói và Luyến.


Nhận ra 2 cái mặt thớt  :Wink:  Kaka. 

Em say quá các bác ah. Chẳng biết là em về kiểu gì bây giờ mới ngủ dậy  :Embarrassment:

----------


## elenercom

Tiếc quá là tình hình sức khỏe không đủ tiêu chuẩn ăn nhậu nên không tham gia với các cụ được. Xin cáo lỗi cụ Admin nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

sao cái hội nhà ta toàn đực rựa không à , phải chi có bóng hồng nào đó ta , để nghị chủ tiệm đông phương bất bại đưa mấy em bán hàng đi chung cho vui đê.

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy ông làm cơ khí thấy uống yếu xìu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    ,tui ngồi gần ông ckd với ông học tập  mà mới được lượt bia mặt ông nào ông nấy đỏ như gà chọi

----------


## Luyến

> sao cái hội nhà ta toàn đực rựa không à , phải chi có bóng hồng nào đó ta , để nghị chủ tiệm đông phương bất bại đưa mấy em bán hàng đi chung cho vui đê.


Đông phương bất bại ko đi anh ơi. Chỉ có mấy em rót bia thoii

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thucncvt

> Đông phương bất bại ko đi anh ơi. Chỉ có mấy em rót bia thoii


Quán này toàn các cháu tiếp ,nên tất cả đều non tơ

----------


## huyquynhbk

Check in tại ngã ba thường tín vs các cụ.hehe

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## phuongmd

Tạm liệt kê thành phần tham dự đại tiệc cho dễ nhớ:

1. Biettuot - chuyên kinh doanh chó Phú quốc RỞM
2. Tuấn - Hardinger
3. Bác thư thái bình - Trùm laser
4. Luyến - Thứ nhất kinh kỳ, thứ nhì Luyến Yến
5. Ngọc Anh - kinh doanh pháo
6. Himd - Em tạm gọi là HDMI nghe nó lọt
7. Quốc trường - bạn nối khố thằng Vân Du
8. Thanh - dự án CNC lớn nhất miền Bắc (trục Z dài 4.5 mét)
9. Bác Tuấn - chuyên kinh doanh lược các thể loại
10. em - thằng cha Nam spín nó biết
11. CKD
12. anh Thảo (khấu)

Thực sự thiếu sót khi không tổ chức được chương trình đi chơi Văn Môn danh lam thắng cảnh. Em đoán chắc lão Tuấn sợ anh em biết...

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, itanium7000, thucncvt

----------


## CKD

> Thực sự thiếu sót khi không tổ chức được chương trình đi chơi Văn Môn danh lam thắng cảnh. Em đoán chắc lão Tuấn sợ anh em biết...


Đi Văn Môn vãn cảnh em được Dũng HD lôi đi khi vừa bước chân xuống Hà Lội rồi cụ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Đi Văn Môn vãn cảnh em được Dũng HD lôi đi khi vừa bước chân xuống Hà Lội rồi cụ ạ


có xe tăng vs máy bay bà già dưới đó hôn

----------


## ngocbh2001

Đông Phương nứ đông phết

----------


## biết tuốt

> có xe tăng vs máy bay bà già dưới đó hôn


thi thoảng có động cơ , cánh quạt chứ e chưa bao h thấy nguyên xác con máy bay, xe tăng chắc có cái bugi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
mấy ông quân đôi cẩn thận lắm pha thịt ra như hàng thịt lợn rồi mới bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

em sắp nhập lô này về để bán rẻ cho các bác chơi

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các bác là em đã về được đến nhà.
Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình đón tiếp em tại Hà Nội.
Đặc biệt cảm ơn
- bác Tuấn ít tóc đã không ngại lưng đau mà cố đèo em đi đây đó mấy hôm.
- bác Luyến đã hổ trợ cho em trong chuyến đi.
- bác HD đã dành thời gian chờ đợi em ở sân bay.
- bác TCM đã dành nhiều thời gian để "tâm sự" với em.

Một lần nữa cảm ơn các bác, dịp tới ra bắc em sẽ lại làm phiền các cụ ạ.

PS: có rất nhiều cụ chộp ảnh, post lên cho nó xôm giúp em.

----------

